# Most dangerous man in MMA



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Who you got? Straight-up, kill-you-five-ways-before-you-hit-the-ground, most dangerous man in MMA.

When it's on and he's on, I'd say Anderson Silva. He has so many ways to hurt you.

And you?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I would say Fedor. Because it would be so unexpected. HE looks like he should be slamming vodka in a seedy Russian bar not destroying people...Then when he breaks your arm so easily, you are like WTF?!?


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Whereas Fedor will kill u with one punch, Anderson would jab u and hurt u bad.
I also wouldnt like to face Lesnar and his baby punches


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I would throw out Bas Rutten, by far deadliest man in MMA, even now, because Bas has actually fought outside of a cage and destroyed people.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> I would throw out Bas Rutten, by far deadliest man in MMA, even now, because Bas has actually fought outside of a cage and destroyed people.


Bas Rutten in a bar is like having a psychopath in a hardware store. He's the most dangerous person there and he's surrounded by so many fun toys he can use to kill you.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have to say the young Gracie's Royce and Renzo! They both had the killer instinct and the mean look in there eyes. The old fight videos of them really scared me!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Onganju said:


> Bas Rutten in a bar is like having a psychopath in a hardware store. He's the most dangerous person there and he's surrounded by so many fun toys he can use to kill you.


This is fantastic right here. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanna say wanderlei silva. The dude is kind of everything a street fighter needs rolled into one. He is just old fashion brutal as shit. The kind of guy that looks up from his beer at the bar takes a small sip and rolls it in his mouth for a split second before casually sitting the beer down and just ******* kills you.


A runner up for me would be Lee Murray.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lets agree Bas and Wand would be a bad choice to pick up a fight with in the street

On the other hand other colorful characters like Chuck will KO fools out in the streets with his granade hands


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm pretty sure you just applied Fedor fanboy to yourself. My point really hasn't had a chance to be proven because no one is commenting on this thread, but other than the TS the only guy anyone has said could "straight up kill you" is Fedor..........everyone else is just kind of scary and would just hurt you.
> 
> But I would throw out Bas Rutten, by far deadliest man in MMA, even now, because Bas has actually fought outside of a cage and destroyed people.


So you are close friend to Bas and seen him fight outside the cage? Do you have any idea how much these MMA guys fought outside the ring?

I can only imagine.

Bas is very entertaining but for sure not the most dangerous one.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rusko said:


> So you are close friend to Bas and seen him fight outside the cage? Do you have any idea how much these MMA guys fought outside the ring?
> 
> I can only imagine.
> 
> Bas is very entertaining but for sure not the most dangerous one.


Do you even know who Bas Rutten is? Notorious for getting into bar fights and absolutely wrecking guys. Listen to some interviews where people tell stories about Bas Rutten. Or do you just know him as the co-host on inside MMA.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe Mariusz Pudzianowski for sheer scariness. The dude is the strongest man in the world and now he hulk stomps people for a living. Man.



But in realness I'd say anyone mentally unstable in MMA. The Overeem brothers got in a bar fight with eachother that injured six security guards. Warmachine went nuts at a porn party and hospitalized ten men.



Honestly? Every MMA fighter is insanely dangerous.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I know who he is. I didnt knew he got in to bar fights but I assumed he did after watching his self defense video in a bar.


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fedor for the most part. The guy just swings ruthlessly. I have to give a mention to my man Diego Sanchez with that raw intensity and meanness he always displays.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Wandy, because he goes into berserker mode in a microsecond and fights like it's his last fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't want this thread to go south b/c it's a good thread, IMO.

We're all going to have to agree to disagree on some points.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I think Fedor Brock Wandi Anderson Check.... etc. I think they could all literally beat the average person to death without any trouble and do it faster than the fight could be split up. I say Lesner though because he could do the stephen Segal neck break only without the sneaking up part. Just snap he grabs you and breaks something


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Mir is as dangerous as anyone right now in UFC, he looks to be in the shape of his life, he looks to have obviously stepped his training up to another level, and if fighting with everything to prove. Will be interesting to see but I think we can forget the Mir of the past because we could have a brand new and much more dangerous Frank Mir now than ever before


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Dana White, cuz he'll make you go do porn on showtime if you dont make the cut.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think Mir is as dangerous as anyone right now in UFC, he looks to be in the shape of his life, he looks to have obviously stepped his training up to another level, and if fighting with everything to prove. Will be interesting to see but I think we can forget the Mir of the past because we could have a brand new and much more dangerous Frank Mir now than ever before


Best thing that ever happened to Frank Mir is that beating Lesnar put on him at 100. He finally stopped just leaning on his talent, he's pulling a BJ Penn.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am going with Wanderlei Silva. He may not be in top form but I think that he has the best killer instinct in the game!


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

rampage because thats where he learned to slam


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Welcome to the forum.


thanks


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Bas, Ken shamrock, Tank, Angely Lane,War Machine, Chuck, Rob Emerson,


----------



## Prophet (Feb 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am going with Wanderlei Silva. He may not be in top form but I think that he has the best killer instinct in the game!


I agree. I was watching him vs Rampage only the other night. That is one mean dude I'd love him at my back in a brawl.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

In the cage I say Anderson Silva. Even against Lesner I'd bet he does better than Heath did. Outside the cage I say lesner because you could hit him with a bat and it'd just piss him off


----------



## Prophet (Feb 5, 2010)

nathan.keith said:


> In the cage I say Anderson Silva. Even against Lesner I'd bet he does better than Heath did. Outside the cage I say lesner because you could hit him with a bat and it'd just piss him off


To be honest if you hit Brock over the head with a bat i'm positive he'd go down like any other man.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd go Warmachine. He is one "down and out" moment away from a shooting spree.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Inside the cage, it's got to be Silva in my opinion. The majority of his UFC opponents haven't made it out of the 2nd round with him. As far as most dangerous man in MMA outside of MMA, hands down Bas. You wouldn't realize you were actually fighting him until he was like "Wam! Bam!"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Before you have time to react, he's bonking your head on the table, "don't, you, eeever, do, dis!!'


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Kinda hard to say anyone other than Fedor.

The fights with Arlovski and Randleman speak for themselves.

Not taking anything away from Anderson, but Fedor has wins where it looks like a close fight, or even like he's losing, and he'll just, out of nowhere, win.

The ability to take a losing fight and just turn it into a win is really impressive to me, and part of why I'm still a huge Fedor fan.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont know if anyone said this yet, but I'm going to say Lee Murray. I'm pretty sure if he is willing to rob a bank for a billion dollars, he's probably more than happy to kill someone.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Kinda hard to say anyone other than Fedor.
> 
> The fights with Arlovski and Randleman speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


Thats true! But you can also look at it this way.. Anderson doesn't even get into does kind of situation, wich makes him even more dangerous in my mind


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats true! But you can also look at it this way.. Anderson doesn't even get into does kind of situation, wich makes him even more dangerous in my mind


I definitely think that Fedor's level of competition is way higher than Anderson's has been.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I definitely think that Fedor's level of competition is way higher than Anderson's has been.


No I don't think thats true Hit! Fedor got into a lot of trouble against Rogers and Arlovski, not really top guys in my mind. Anderson played games with Franklin and Forrest former UFC LHW champions.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No I don't think thats true Hit! Fedor got into a lot of trouble against Rogers and Arlovski, not really top guys in my mind. Anderson played games with Franklin and Forrest former UFC LHW champions.


If you look at their career records, Fedor has faced more top contenders than Silva has. Silva hasn't faced a top of the line striker or a top of the line grappler before. Fedor has beaten every kind of good their is. I am definitely not a huge Fedor fan either, but I know that Silva has not faced the same level of competition.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If you look at their career records, Fedor has faced more top contenders than Silva has. Silva hasn't faced a top of the line striker or a top of the line grappler before. Fedor has beaten every kind of good their is. I am definitely not a huge Fedor fan either, but I know that Silva has not faced the same level of competition.


Fedor has also fought more people who even the most hardcore fans wouldn't even recognize. Not to mention how many Light Heavyweights he's fought. And to say he hasn't fought top grapplers? It's hard not to bring a wrestler with Hendo credentials up in a discussion of good grapplers. It can also be argued that his win over Forrest Griffin was a win over a former champion who hands down is fighting in the most competitive weight class in MMA at the moment.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If you look at their career records, Fedor has faced more top contenders than Silva has. Silva hasn't faced a top of the line striker or a top of the line grappler before. Fedor has beaten every kind of good their is. I am definitely not a huge Fedor fan either, but I know that Silva has not faced the same level of competition.


I never questioned that! I'm just saying that Fedor got into a lot of trouble agiant those guys (against avarage fighters). Silva however did not even got into trouble against former champions but rather played games with them.

Never talked about competition Hit, just mentioned the guys Fedor had lot's of trouble with.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats true! But you can also look at it this way.. Anderson doesn't even get into does kind of situation, wich makes him even more dangerous in my mind


That's true, to some extent.

But Anderson does get put in bad positions. And, in point of fact, he's been finished in bad positions at a few different points in his career. The fight with Chonan very well might be a fluke, but the fight with Takase was not.

Similarly, Anderson was in a bad position in the first round of the fight with Lutter, and he lost the first round against Henderson, controlled on his back.

When Fedor gets put on his back, he still submits people. Moreover, he can defend takedowns from Mark Coleman, which isn't something you can say for everybody. I mean, he outwrestled an NCAA champion.

Anderson does get put in bad positions, but there are times when he's way more dominant than Fedor (or anyone else, for that matter) would be against top competition. He makes good fighters look like amateurs.



HitOrGetHit said:


> I definitely think that Fedor's level of competition is way higher than Anderson's has been.


That's debatable, but I tend to agree.

Also, Fedor's only got one fluke loss. At the very least, Anderson's got one legitimate loss (the fight with Takase, and probably the fight with Chonan).

It's not really relevant to how dangerous the guy is, though.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

I beg to disagree, I am not talking names, but skills when they fought those opponents. Let us see Fedor fight the the best right now and I will concede but as long as he (smartly) hides then he cannot and will not claim to be the best...what is most important ..him fighting the best??? LMAO end of discussion ....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Anderson "I'll destroy anything you touch" Silva


----------



## evermillion (Feb 13, 2010)

Fedor-most dangerous man in MMA-hands down


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> I beg to disagree, I am not talking names, but skills when they fought those opponents. Let us see Fedor fight the the best right now and I will concede but as long as he (smartly) hides then he cannot and will not claim to be the best...what is most important ..him fighting the best??? LMAO end of discussion ....


Yeah. You know, we all know Fedor is hiding from the best competition. It's sort of his M.O.

I mean, he hid from Tim Sylvia by staying over in Pride and fighting Mirko CroCop and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.

Then he hid from the UFC some more after Pride shut down by fighting Tim Sylvia (who was ranked low top-ten at the time) and Andrei Arlovski (who was #2 in the world on most rankings).

:confused03:

I'd love to see Fedor in the UFC as much as the next guy, but this is a little ridiculous.

Over a ten year career he's beaten four UFC heavyweight champions (Coleman, Randleman, Sylvia and Arlovski; five if you count Nogueira, but I'm not) and four other top ten fighters (Nogueira, CroCop, Hunt and Rogers).

Anderson has had a great run in the UFC, but he hasn't dominated a division for nearly as long as Fedor. He's fought three major title holders (Griffin, Franklin and Henderson), which is a great career, but Fedor's beaten more UFC champions, and he's beaten more top ten opponents.

Oh, and Fedor's done it with one (controversial loss) while Anderson's done it with two (non-controversial) losses.

Anderson's dominant in the UFC, but to say that you need Fedor to fight more top ten fighters before he can claim to be the best is just stupid.

Brock has locked up the #2 spot in the rankings with two wins over top ten heavyweights. He deserves it, but it's impossible to call him the #1 guy when Fedor has more wins against top ten heavyweights since the closing of Pride.

Frankly, Fedor's last five fights are more impressive than Brock's entire career.

Brock Lesnar (4-1)
W Frank Mir (two-time UFC heavyweight champion)
W Randy Couture (five-time UFC heavyweight champion)
W Heath Herring
L Frank Mir
W Who-gives-a-f*ck

Fedor Emelianenko (5-0)
W Brett Rogers
W Andrei Arlovski (three-time UFC heavyweight champion)
W Tim Sylvia (five-time UFC heavyweight champion)
W Hong-Man Choi (too big to be a heavyweight)
W Matt Lindland (Fedor's equivalent of "who-gives-a-f*ck")

Now, here's the side-by-side analysis. Fedor beat two solid heavyweight champions. Lesnar beat two solid heavyweight champions. Normally, I'd consider that event. Arlovski was a little more dangerous of a matchup than Mir or Couture, in my opinion, but Sylvia was less dangerous.

But this is where it starts to split.

Brock fought Herring (who's much worse, in terms of credibility, than Brett Rogers, and was not even a top ten fighter). He also lost to Mir, while Fedor submitted Choi, and then he fought a 2-5 South Korean Judoka while Fedor fought a world class middleweight. Despite the weight disadvantage, Fedor's fight with Lindland was infinitely more interesting than Brock's fight win Min-Soo Kim.

Anyway, I'm pretty much done. I'm going to leave alone the fact that, if you go back in Fedor's record any further than the Lindland fight (which takes you into his Pride career) you have to talk about a victory over a K-1 Grand Prix champion (Hunt), the second win over Coleman and his fight with CroCop.

Fedor is definitely the best in the world. If you're going to say otherwise, throw a name out there and I'll walk through a comparison.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What's the point in saying "end of discussion" in a discussion forum?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Onganju said:


> Bas Rutten in a bar is like having a psychopath in a hardware store. He's the most dangerous person there and he's surrounded by so many fun toys he can use to kill you.


Stab, stab, stab in the liver.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I would say Fedor over Silva simply because of Combat ***** which is a self-defense system created in the USSR. And is a helluva lot more than just a grappling art. While Sliva, while extremely kickass, just knows Sport Muay Thai, and art not designed to kill by any means.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh his Muay Thai is deadly man, trust me! Muay Thai is called the deadliest Martial Art you can learn (and there is a reason why).


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Rusko said:


> So you are close friend to Bas and seen him fight outside the cage? Do you have any idea how much these MMA guys fought outside the ring?
> 
> I can only imagine.
> 
> Bas is very entertaining but for sure not the most dangerous one.


Oh but you are so wrong lol watch this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3K-mrlYG7Y


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lloyd said:


> Oh but you are so wrong lol watch this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3K-mrlYG7Y







Embedded for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh his Muay Thai is deadly man, trust me! Muay Thai is called the deadliest Martial Art you can learn (and there is a reason why).


We'll just disagree that Muay Thai is the most dealy art there is.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I think the guy with the name "Most dangerous man"...Ken Shamrock...LOL!:thumb02: Fedor is refered to as "The baddest man on the planet". I suppose it would be Fedor. He's been that man...

_...I think Fedor & Anderson Silva should fight not for the pound for pound best but the baddest man on the planet best...he he_


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

My top 3:

#3 Mirko Crocop:
since he is trained to fight using objects as well as how to "remove" a weapon from somebody. Military special force training, with focus on killing. He know badass stuff that he can't apply in the ring but that probably would be very useful on the street.

#2 Bas Rutten:
He has been in the bar so much that he is always on guard, ready to attack whoever poses a threat. The chance of catching bas Rutten of guard is highly unlikely.

#1 Fedor Emelianenko:
Fedor can submit/knock anything out. Its a fact.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i don't know why people keep picking fedor he is humble and would just walk away, the most dangerous would be someone unstable


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

joe davola said:


> i don't know why people keep picking fedor he is humble and would just walk away, the most dangerous would be someone unstable


Most dangerous doesn't mean most violent, or most likely to get in a random brawl. The most dangerous is that guy who will wreck you the hardest if you fought him. Regardless of the conditions of the bout.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

joe davola said:


> i don't know why people keep picking fedor he is humble and would just walk away, the most dangerous would be someone unstable


Dont think that because fedor is very calm (like a normal person should be) in the media, that he will walk away from a fight.


In russia its a ***** move not fight when you are challenged, and he said himself that he has fought so many times before his mma carreer


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Dont think that because fedor is very calm (like a normal person should be) in the media, that he will walk away from a fight.
> 
> 
> In russia its a ***** move not fight when you are challenged, and he said himself that he has fought so many times before his mma carreer




No he hasn't. I've seen multiple interviews where he says he knows there's underground fights but he's never been a part of one, and he's never fought in an unsanctioned event.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Fedr Deff takes this one.. Looks like a normal Joe then out of no where BAM!!! your OUT haha


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

joe davola said:


> i don't know why people keep picking fedor he is humble and would just walk away, the most dangerous would be someone unstable


...No, I disagree with respect. 50% or more of a fight is mental. An unstable mind is not a focused mind. Fedor's expression never changes because he stays dialed in the whole time. He just concentrates on good things and positive inner-thoughts. That is why Fedor *is* the most dangerous man...
*
"Fedor literally jumped into that punch and he connected right on the chin of Rogers. Jumped on him and finished him up. This is why he is so dangerous. One punch, the entire fight can change". Frank Shamrock...*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Months and months ago, someone posted that Fedor looked like a gym teacher. LOOKED like. That is part of his powaaaa, IMO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Months and months ago, someone posted that Fedor looked like a gym teacher. LOOKED like. That is part of his powaaaa, IMO.


Honestly, if you put Fedor, Lesnar, Rogers, Cro Cop, and Arlovski in a room together and told me I had to pick a fight with one, if I didn't know anything about any of them, I would definitely pick Fedor. He doesn't look like he can fight but man that definitely proves that you can't judge a book by its cover!


----------

